# John Madden, legendary NFL coach and broadcaster, dies at 85



## chiobu (Dec 28, 2021)

John Madden, the legendary broadcaster and NFL coach who led the Oakland Raiders to a victory in Super Bowl XI, has died, the league announced Tuesday. He was 85.

Madden, who also was known for the video game series which bears his name, has ties to San Diego, having served as defensive coordinator at San Diego State from 1964-66, his Pro Football Hall of Fame bio shows. He joined the Raiders in 1967 as a linebackers coach and took over the helm of the franchise two years later.

Over the next decade, Madden won 103 games, seven Western Division titles and led the team over the Minnesota Vikings with a 32-14 victory in Super Bowl XI.

“On behalf of the entire NFL family, we extend our condolences to Virginia, Mike, Joe and their entire families,” NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell said in a statement. We all know him as the Hall of Fame coach of the Oakland Raiders and broadcaster who worked for every major network, but more than anything, he was a devoted husband, father and grandfather.”

“Nobody loved football more than Coach. He was football. He was an incredible sounding board to me and so many others. There will never be another John Madden, and we will forever be indebted to him for all he did to make football and the NFL what it is today.”

After his last season in Oakland in 1978, Madden became a broadcaster and did color commentary work for the next three decades on all four major American sports networks, including a notable tenure serving alongside Al Michaels doing ABC’s Monday Night Football.

He was a 16-time Emmy Award winner and won the NSSA National Sportscaster of the Year Award in 1984.







			https://twitter.com/NFL345/status/1475981872001867781
		




			https://archive.md/EQlEp
		










						John Madden, legendary NFL coach and broadcaster, dies at 85
					

John Madden, the legendary broadcaster and NFL coach who led the Oakland Raiders to a victory in Super Bowl XI, has died. He was 85.




					fox5sandiego.com
				












						John Madden, legendary NFL coach and broadcaster, dies at 85 | FOX 5 …
					

archived 29 Dec 2021 00:42:51 UTC




					archive.md
				








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## elite_club (Dec 28, 2021)

This is hitting me like a freight train


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 28, 2021)

I wonder what did John think of what Football became in it's recent years?


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Dec 28, 2021)

John madden


----------



## trolol (Dec 28, 2021)

I don't even really care about football anymore, but this one has me sad bros.

BOOM! R.I.P.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Dec 28, 2021)

At least he lived long enough to see the Eagles win the Super Bowl. That is what really matters.

Let us all down a tube of Tinactin in his memory.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Dec 28, 2021)

I played the Madden games and never really understood how to play them compared to the NHL and NBA games

F I guess


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Dec 28, 2021)

This one makes me sad.

RIP.


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (Dec 28, 2021)

Better buy up all those Madden 97 SNES cartridges before the value skyrockets.


----------



## Titos (Dec 28, 2021)

AEIOU
F


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 28, 2021)

JOHN MADDEN
JOHN MADDEN 
JOHN MADDEN
FOOTBALL

I AM LAUGHING CRYING FOR REAL RIGHT NOW


----------



## Cabelaz (Dec 28, 2021)

Ask Madden- Was it "covid"?


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 28, 2021)

Might have to pull out my Sega Genesis and fire up John Madden Football. 

F


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 28, 2021)

Let us all eat turducken in his honor.





It’s what he would have wanted us to do.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 28, 2021)

I didnt know he was still alive.


----------



## moonman1488 (Dec 28, 2021)

No, I can’t believe it.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Dec 28, 2021)

RIP


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 28, 2021)

Thanks for making football iconic with your name, John Madden. Enjoy the big field in the sky.


----------



## quickthrowaway (Dec 28, 2021)

E A Sports it's in the grave.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 28, 2021)

quickthrowaway said:


> E A Sports it's in the grave.


I will not be shocked years down the road when EA decides to use his picture as a Commemorative Edition™ but with gameplay like this


----------



## Screw Danlon (Dec 28, 2021)

Rumor has it that in honor of his turducken, they’re putting Madden inside a coffin inside a refrigerator inside a bus inside the ground.


----------



## GarthVader (Dec 28, 2021)

RIP Coach Madden, kind of a bummer.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 28, 2021)

Never forget about this.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Dec 28, 2021)

Can't wait to see the replay.
I remember playing all the Madden games on Sega Genesis and PS1 with my brother when we were kids.

F


----------



## Xolanite (Dec 28, 2021)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Dec 28, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> Never forget about this.



Didn't Bethesda have a hand in making the original before EA fucked them or something?

Edit: Time post Madden Title Screens


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 28, 2021)

ProblematicUser420 said:


> Didn't Bethesda have a hand in making the original before EA fucked them or something?


Yeah, i don't know actually. It's first time hearing that.
Yes


----------



## Tism the Return (Dec 28, 2021)

But what will they name the next Madden game now?!


----------



## Kenya Jones (Dec 28, 2021)

Rest in Peace big guy. Honestly we have truly lost a lot of greats this year and it does not surprise me that a year that has taken so many great people would take John with it before it ended.


----------



## Image Reactions (Dec 28, 2021)

The only bus ride to Heaven. 

RIP John.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 28, 2021)

Tism the Return said:


> But what will they name the next Madden game now?!


Ubisoft is still using Tom Clancy's name.


----------



## Pixy (Dec 28, 2021)

AEIOU in peace.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Dec 28, 2021)

Madden 22 was too much of a failure, he couldn't handle what EA did to the game and died from depression.

EA killed Madden, both figuratively and literally.


----------



## Some JERK (Dec 28, 2021)

If you're a fat dude who makes it to 85 you're a fucking legend.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 29, 2021)

I hope Moonbase Alpha is flooded with people paying respects.


----------



## Geese Howard (Dec 30, 2021)

https://twitter.com/admcgregor85/status/1476009132167737352 (privated, archive here)


----------

